# CD-Cover in GOLDÄHNLICH



## Frapet (24. Juni 2005)

Halli Hallo!
Ich brauch wieder mal ein bisschen Rat...   
Also, ich hab heute eine Black Sabbath CD bekommen und nun möchte ich, nicht ganz so verziert wie das Cover im Anhang, so etwas ähnliches erstellen.
Nur soll anstatt dieses Kranzes mit den Figuren einfach ein stilisierter Lorbeerkranz stehen.
Nun zur Frage:
Wie bringe ich diesen Goldeffekt (besonders die Schrift) zusammen, ohne jetz eine Spezielfarbe zu verwenden, da es ja eigentlich nicht für den Druck bestimmt ist, sondern für ein PC-Spiel das ich mit einem Freund entwickle.
Ich hoffe man kann das an dem Scan halbwegs erkennen.
Danke im voraus.
lg Frapet


----------



## jjd (24. Juni 2005)

Hm ich würde mir zunächst mal mit den Stielebenen einen geeigneten Farbverlauf basteln. Dann die ebenen reduzieren so das du keine Effekte mehr hast und mit dem Aufhellen und Abdunkeln anfangen. Dann mit Weißer Farbe und einer sehr weichen Werkzeugspitze versuchen diese Galnzpunkte zu erstellen.

Einen wirklichen effekt für sowas wirst du wohl nicht finden da du in Photoshop nicht wie in 3d Programmen oberflächeneigenschaften wie Refekltion oder Glanz (was Gold ja bekanntlich hat) simulieren kann sondern man selbige fix von hand erstellen muß.


----------



## Frapet (24. Juni 2005)

Das Cover verwendet auch keine Spezialfarben.
Also eher noch mit einem 3D Proggi?
Weil es is so (mit PS) schon sehr aufwendig.


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Such mit der Forumssuche im PS-Bereich bitte mal nach Gold. Dort findest du sicherlich auch noch einige hilfreiche Tipps 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

